# Bobcats?



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever had a problem with bobcats? I saw one last night wandering around my goat pen. What could I do to scare it off or get rid of it. They're too smart to go into a trap right?? It's the first one I've ever seen here..


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I say shoot it (if you can)? Or get some type of LGD that will take care of it!

Goodluck.


We had a stray dog problem with them getting into our chickens and goats and since we have had our LGD she has totally taken care of the problem!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our LGDs take care of everything too. Our first young dog was in a pen next to the goats.
One morning I found him IN with the goats. A few days later heard a cougar was spotted down the road.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No, bobcats are not too smart to trap, coyotes are the ones that are realy hard to trap. The thing on bobcats are if they find a easy meal they keep comming back. If he didnt find anything to eat prob wont show back up that much, but still I would have a gun ready. I have not had a prob with bobcats with my goats (knock on wood X100), but I think they could and would take off with a kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Call animal control and see if they can do something... :thumb:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I don't know if a LGD would be a possibilty. We just bought two doberman puppies a few months ago and they are VERY time consuming. If I could find a full-grown trained LGD that would be great, not sure where I would look though. Our pens are pretty small, made out of wood vertical and about 6 inches between each board. Some pens are a bit less sturdy though with wire.I would think that nothing would be able to get. Well a few days ago we set up a hunting camera in the trees facing towards the goat pen to try to catch a shot of the bobcat. It takes pictures whenever it senses movement. So we looked it today and it looks like a bobcat isn't our only problem. A stray dog, a big black german shepard? It didn't look like any of our distant neighbor's dogs.. It was also looking at my goats. Hmm..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh gosh! Can you lock them in at night for safety? Do you have your dobermans loose on the property outside of the pens at all? If not I would take them on leash around the ares you saw the predators and get hem to pee. Predators generally will avoid a fight and if they smell the urine of another canine might stay away. Dog might not care though.  
How about a motion sensor spotlight?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Yes I would lock the goats up at night if you could....call animal control about they stray as that will help with the GS dog.


----------

